# Judo - Gemma Gibbons



## Karran (2 August 2012)

Not horsey I know, but I'm so, so, so pleased for her to be in the judo final.
Our mum's were friends and she convinced me to give judo a go - Gemma's 4 years younger than me, but used to beat me on the mat.

I quickly gave it up as riding was far more interesting, but my mum went on to work with Gemma's Mum Jeanette, before she died of cancer and we lost touch.

I'm so, so, so pleased to see her in the final and perversely excited to say I've been beaten up by an Olympic finalist!


----------



## AengusOg (2 August 2012)

She did so well getting to the final and winning silver. I've watched her contests today and grown to admire her ability. She should be really proud of herself.


----------

